# Easy Shop Table - Planer Table



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Starting the project...*

NOTE: I have just edited this blog to make some corrections in the original text!

I have begun building my last (?) Easy Shop Table. Based on a similar design used in my Assembly Table from Wood Magazine (March 2010). Once again, this table (like my others) is built from standard grade construction lumber, redimensioned for the project (from the big box store). So far, I've purchased 2 2×10"s x 10' for the frame of the project. The lumber cost for the frame assembly is $14.00

Carefull selection on your lumber will reduce the cost. In my case, I was able to buy two boards that yielded all the lumber I needed to build the project, with very little waste. You may have to buy a little more depending on the condition of the lumber.

Here is the basic cut list for the project. All lumber is standard 1 1/2" thick construction lumber.

4 - 24 1/2" x 3" Long leg
4 - 19 1/2" x 3" short leg (attached to the above piece)
4 - 20" x 2 1/2" Long Rail
4 - 26" x 2 1/2" Short rail
1 - 20" x 23" x 3/4" MDF or Plywood
4 - 1 1/4" x 1 1/4" x various lengths shelf cleat (make from ripping scraps)

*Starting the build…*

First, we need to cross-cut our lumber into reasonable lengths to make it easier to rip. Cut the lumber to a few inches longer than needed, paying attention to where knots and other blemishes are to eliminate or reduce their impact on the project.










For the legs: I cut two 26" & two 22" (these will each be split to yield 2 boards each). These are then ripped to 3" wide.

For the rails (the top and bottom frame) I cut two 22" & two 28" (these will each be split to yield 2 boards each). These are then ripped to 2 1/2" wide.

Below: This is how I ripped the stock to width. Notice the center waste piece (this will be used later).










Below: The lumber is all cut to final width…now onto the miter saw…










For this project, four legs are needed that are 24 1/2" tall these legs are 3" wide (final ripped width) and are a build up of two pieces of lumber (one cut short to provide a notch at both the top and the bottom of each leg). The extra added piece is 5" shorter than the actual leg.

Below: The lumber for the leg assemblies are now cut to length










I also needed to cut the upper and lower frames to size. Using the 2 1/2" lumber, I cut four 20" long & four 26" long.

This is where I am at so far…I will add more as the project continues…

NEXT: Assemble the leg assemblies…


----------



## ITnerd (Apr 14, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Starting the project...*
> 
> NOTE: I have just edited this blog to make some corrections in the original text!
> 
> ...


Hey Ken - can't thank you enough for your inspiration on these. It's taken me about a year and some neck surgery to get around to it, but I've been meaning to post my shop versions of your tables on my lumberjocks account. I added them to my shop page. Christine is so impressed with the sturdiness, I have some new requests her work area!

Best of luck, and please keep the shop projects coming,

Chris


----------



## DeckApe (Jan 18, 2013)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Starting the project...*
> 
> NOTE: I have just edited this blog to make some corrections in the original text!
> 
> ...


Great Project, and Thanks for posting your construction details! Too many on here fail to share this important information! Without some construction details how are we to pass along our experience to future craftsmen/women?


----------



## ChrisBarrett (Jul 4, 2015)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Starting the project...*
> 
> NOTE: I have just edited this blog to make some corrections in the original text!
> 
> ...


Here's my version of it!


http://imgur.com/2t1bN2h

 Holding up my 270 pound planer


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Building the legs...*

All of the lumber for the legs has been sized…now to glue them up…

I cut a small piece of the "frame" lumber, so that it would be easier to glue up the legs with the proper sized notch. The final size of the legs is 24 1/2" long (the glued up short section is 5" shorter than the longer piece; 19 1/2" in this case).










Above: The first leg is glued-up. Check the size of your notch with a sample cut from your upper or lower frame lumber.

After the glue dries for a little while (10 minutes?). I added screws (removing clamps as I add them). I use five 2 1/2" screws for each leg.










Above: The first three legs are glued and screwed together. Once the glue gels-up scraped it off and sand them a bit.

NOTE: I did get a little sneaky. I ripped my legs slightly wide (about a 1/16" or so). This will allow me to use my jointer to clean up the glued edge on the legs after it dries. After jointing the edge, a little sanding and your ready to go…

Below: The last leg is glued together - bless the indispensible bar clamp! Notice the 2 1/2" block laying on the table to check the size of the notch.










I need to run to the big box store for some more screws before I can assemble the upper and lower frames. This will allow the glue to dry on the legs, so they will be ready to use..

NEXT: In part three, we will finish up the legs, and build the upper and lower frames..


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Building the frames...*

Well, I'm back from the big box store - and have the screws I need to finish the table. I also picked up my MDF for the top and the bottom shelf. I'm using 3/4" MDF as I will be supporting a heavy planer (I don't have it yet, but I am going to get a Dewalt 735).

I scraped off the excess glue off the sides of the leg assemblies, then ran each side on my jointer with two passes on each side. This put me back to 3" x 3" legs (and my glue line was now super clean). Need to do a little sanding before final assembly of the table. I used my orbital sander for most of it.










Above: The legs are finished, cleaned up and ready for sanding.










Above: The frame lumber is cut to final length

I cut the frame assembly lumber to length using my miter saw. I need two frames (8 parts). 4 of them are 26" long, the other 4 are 20" long. These are assembled using glue and 2 1/2" screws.

Below: The sections of the frame are clamped to my assembly table - then glued and screwed together.










Below: The two frames are finished. Final assembly is close at hand!










With the completion of the leg assemblies and the frames, I am just about ready for final assembly. Before I do that, I need to add the shelf (bottom) and the top. This will be cut from 3/4" MDF and sit flush with the top side of each frame assembly. Cleats will run along the edges to provide strength. Due to the large size of this top (and the planned weight of the planer), I have opted for a cleat down the center of the top as well.

It is quite late now, will start on the tops in the morning and finish up!


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Building the frames...*
> 
> Well, I'm back from the big box store - and have the screws I need to finish the table. I also picked up my MDF for the top and the bottom shelf. I'm using 3/4" MDF as I will be supporting a heavy planer (I don't have it yet, but I am going to get a Dewalt 735).
> 
> ...


Looking good. Nice blog and great instructions.


----------



## nobuckle (Nov 3, 2010)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Building the frames...*
> 
> Well, I'm back from the big box store - and have the screws I need to finish the table. I also picked up my MDF for the top and the bottom shelf. I'm using 3/4" MDF as I will be supporting a heavy planer (I don't have it yet, but I am going to get a Dewalt 735).
> 
> ...


That thing is going to be solid as a rock. Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Adding the shelf & the top...*

I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.










Above: The MDF panels are cut to fit, then pressed down into the frames - leaving them flush with the top.

Below: Cutting the scraps into shelf & top cleats. Nothing real critical here for the size - just make them 4" shorter than the space they are being hooked into.










Below: The stack of cleats, ready to use.










Below: Installing the cleats with screws & glue










Below: All the parts are finsihed…final assembly is close at hand.










Well, we are almost finished….

I'm still waiting on my casters (I ordered them) so I will need to wait a little longer before I can use the table.

Watch for Part five…Final Assembly


----------



## Papatwin (Mar 28, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Adding the shelf & the top...*
> 
> I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.
> 
> ...


Hi, Lockwatcher, thank you for posting these table builds! A quick question, if you don't mind. I was thinking about trying to build one of these, but with rabbets on the platform frame, instead of the cleats. Do you see any problem with the idea? Thanks again.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Adding the shelf & the top...*
> 
> I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.
> 
> ...


Doing rabbets on the frames would work great. You have 1 1/2" of lumber to work with…you could probably get away with a 1/2" or even a 3/4" rabbet….without messing with the integrity of the frame or the top. My cleats are about 1" x 1" anyway. As long as the top is only 3/4" thick, you should be able to adjust your upper screw position to avoid it.

The reason I went with the cleats was 1) Use up the scraps (whoo-hoo) 2) Very strong 3) They cannot be seen once it is built.

The Planer I am adding is about 90 lbs. - I would suggest going with the cleats if you are going to be putting huge amounts of weight on it (but even 90 will be spread across the whole surface)...

Ken C / Lockwatcher


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Adding the shelf & the top...*
> 
> I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.
> 
> ...


Lockwatcher,
One question… I'm about to build one of these awesome tables for my DW735 but I just noticed a discrepancy when trying to compile a cutlist from your instructions…. in Part I you said you cut 8 pieces for the frame to 25"x2 1/2" but then in Part III you said 4 are 20" (which are easy to get from the 25" pieces) and that 4 are 26" (much more difficult to get from a 25" piece…) Can you clarify that little bit for me? Or can you throw together a quick cutlist of final dimensioned components? I have the wood sitting in the shop waiting to make sawdust…


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Adding the shelf & the top...*
> 
> I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.
> 
> ...


Wow…you are not kidding…I have re-edited the blog with additional information, including a cut list. I must have been very tired when I wrote the first blog entry. Let me know if you need additonal clarification!

Thanks, Ken C


----------



## TrmptPlyr (Jan 31, 2008)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Adding the shelf & the top...*
> 
> I cut my 3/4" MDF top and bottom shelf to fit in the frames. I then cut the scrap offcuts from the frame and leg lumber into cleats (for holding the top and the bottom shelf in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks Lockwatcher,
I actually got impatient today and figured out the rest of the measurements using the photos as a guide… I have the entire thing built and will post pics tomorrow  Thanks for a great write up and a very strong table! I came in right around the $30.00 mark excluding the screws… I was also able to easily yield all my lumber from 2 - 2"x10"x10' timbers. I cut all the leg material from one piece and all the frame materials from the other. And there is about 10"x24" left from a 2'x4' 3/4" MDF handy panel…

I don't have the need or the money at the moment for casters, but I came up with an alternate solution for the base, I'll post pictures and details tomorrow.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Final Assembly...*

Well, I finished up sanding the various parts with my orbital sander. Now it is time to assemble the shop table. follow the pictures below:

Below: Glue & screw the leg to the bottom unit (the lower shelf).










Below: I used a Clamp-It square from Rockler to insure that the leg was square. If you don't have one of these, use a square piece of MDF or other 90 degree guide.



















Above: The second legs is hooked on…I used my bar clamps to secure the leg while I worked my way around adding screws.

Below: The third leg is attached, getting closer to finishing up…



















Above: The fourth leg is added and clamped in place…The top is added next, once again glue & screw it in place.

Below: Special Note - I picked up these 2 1/2" screws from Lowe's to complete the build. These screws were used on both the legs and the frame sides. I used smaller versions to hold the cleats in place.



















Above: The completed table assembly!

Well, as I said before…I need to pick up my casters in order to complete this project. I will follow up as soon as they come and I can finish up.

See you soon, Lockwatcher


----------



## gad5264 (Sep 13, 2007)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Assembly...*
> 
> Well, I finished up sanding the various parts with my orbital sander. Now it is time to assemble the shop table. follow the pictures below:
> 
> ...


Hey Lockwatcher, nice job on the build-a-long. Looking forward to seeing the planer mounted on this cart.

Where are you in Ohio?


----------



## RexMcKinnon (Aug 26, 2009)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Assembly...*
> 
> Well, I finished up sanding the various parts with my orbital sander. Now it is time to assemble the shop table. follow the pictures below:
> 
> ...


Very simple, very cheap, but very sturdy. Great build.


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Adding the casters and finishing the project*

Well, my casters came in from my local Woodwerks store. Just as in previous entries, the casters are the most expensive part of this project. The casters I have been using lock both the wheel and the pivot as well. Without the double lock, when you push on the table, the pivot will spin - and you can move the table - even when locked. Let's install the casters next:

Below: These are the casters (with double lock mechanism)










Below: Use the bottom of the caster to locate and drill the holes…



















Above: I used 1 1/4" sheet metal screws to install the casters

Below: Installing the first caster.










Below: The four castors are installed…time to put this table to work!










Below: The new table in its final form ready to use.










The final blog entry for this project is coming later today with some final notes and pictures…


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

*Final Thoughts...*

Well, I think the table turned out just fine…

I didn't run into any real problems during construction…however I did notice when I was ripping the original lumber (as well as subsequent sanding) that the wood had a very strong smell to it. Not sure why - sometimes you get that from pine.

Make sure if you build one of these to countersink & predrill your screw holes - otherwise, you may split the lumber. I have not put together a plan as of yet for finishing these tables…polyurethane or shellac would both be good options.

One other thought…I spoke to another "Jock" about adding an additional shelf to the shop table…thats a great idea (on the taller version). You could also easily add some standards and add a drawer (just below the planer maybe)...just a couple ideas..

While I did not have any real problems, I did build this table twice…that's right twice! I built this same table a couple weeks back…but made it the wrong size for the new planer I was getting. I had a few options at that time. 1) Scrap the first one & start over… 2) Make a larger double-top to hook the new planer on to… 3) Re-purpose the first one for another application and then build another one…

Yep, built another one and re-purposed the first!

The first one I built will now be home to my bench sander (amd maybe something else as well)...

Below: The original table, repurposed for my sander and other things.



















Above: The new Easy Shop Table - Planer Version with my new Dewalt Planer on top. The table stands 30 1/2" tall (with casters).

I hope that you have enjoyed this series, as I am probably done building shop tables for now.

These are easy to build, low in cost and amazingly strong (the planer is 92 lbs.).

If you do build one (or more) please post pictures in the comment section here as well as in your own project area!

See my other projects here: Lockwatcher's Projects
Thanks, Ken C / Lockwatcher

Lockwatcher's Lair


----------



## TheKingInYellow (Sep 25, 2008)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


Glad I saw this on the blogs page. I want to built several similar tables, and this has been a good read. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## John_G (Jan 12, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


looks great….where did you get your casters from? These tables/benche's are always so cheap to make untill yo uhave to drop 50.00 on casters…..


----------



## DaveP (May 6, 2008)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


John_G,

Ken posted in another thread about the casters, I'll paste it here: You're right, the casters add alot of cost to the project, although I think any table you buy with good quality casters won't be cheap regardless. At least in the case of these tables you get the chance to build it however you want, and add any accessories (shelves, drawers, or hangers) at any time in the future.

---
The casters I found came from a local place called Woodwerks, Ohio). As you noted, they are not cheap ($11.25 each). When I first went looking for them, they had a bunch (10 or so) for $7.00 each - yep - bought them all.

They are a 5" caster that raise your item 6 1/4" off the floor. On the invoice, they are marked as "Steelex 5" Red Poly Swivel w/brake" - The part number from Woodwerks is "D2612".

I did end up buying one set of Woodcraft casters, and they are almost identical…the key difference is the size of the mounting plate. On the Woodwerks the top plate is 3" x 3" - the Woodcraft plate is 3" x 3 3/4". 
--

-Here's the thread on the casters:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/46897


----------



## Manxbuggy (Dec 14, 2015)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


Great Job Ken!! - I was blessed with a Dewalt 735 for Christamas and ran across your blog -I love these tables and will be starting mine this weekend - one question if you don't mind - you mention Double top in your final thoughts - did you double the 3/4 MDF to make it 1 1/2" top thickness?
That is what I was planning and just curious

Thanks Dave


----------



## Lockwatcher (Jan 11, 2011)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


Ended up building a second unit for my planer…the double top mentioned was in order to increase the width and length for my planer (built one the wrong size). With the size of the top, doubling was not needed (plenty of holding power).
Ken C


----------



## Manxbuggy (Dec 14, 2015)

Lockwatcher said:


> *Final Thoughts...*
> 
> Well, I think the table turned out just fine…
> 
> ...


Finished my Planer Table love this project - my son has asked for one too -

Thanks Ken for the tutorial and the motivation


----------

